# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Pigmentsnor

## MSK

Hallo!

Ik heb sinds een week ineens last van een lichte pigmentsnor. Ik ben bang dat het door het zonnen komt maar heb er niet eerder last van gehad. Ik vind het vreselijk!! Kan iemand me vertellen wat ik er aan kan doen? kan ik er voor zorgen dat de snor weer weggaat of lichter wordt? En hoe voorkom ik dat hij donkerder wordt? Ik heb al iets gelezen over laten laseren, maar is dat de enige optie en hoe duur is dat dan? Hoop dat iemand me kan helpen want ik voel me ineens heel ongelukkig over mijn uiterlijk en durf mensen niet eens meer normaal aan te kijken...

----------


## Agnes574

Neostrata créme en Avéne Cleanance créme kunnen je helpen...dit heeft een huidvernieuwend effect. Verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek,laat je daar goed adviseren,ze helpen je graag!
Een milde chemische peeling bij de dermatoloog kan je ook helpen,dit wordt deels vergoed en vind ik persoonlijk niet echt duur...heb dit zelf ook laten doen ivm pigmentvlekken in het gezicht.
Ik heb hier meer over geschreven in het topic 'pigmentvlekken-wat kun je er aan doen' hier in deze rubriek.
Vanaf nu,als je in de zon komt in ieder geval een goede gezichtscréme gebruiken met een zo hoog mogelijke factor...zo voorkom je dat de vlekken nog donkerder gaan worden!!

Succes Xx

----------

